# Avatar 2: Film liegt laut James Cameron im Zeitplan



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avatar 2: Film liegt laut James Cameron im Zeitplan*

						Zur Zeit sind vier Fortsetzungen von Avatar in Arbeit. Nun hat Regisseur James Cameron erklärt, dass die Arbeiten an den Avatar-Filmen noch auf Kurs sind und Avatar 2 im Dezember 2021 in die Kinos kommen soll.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: Film liegt laut James Cameron im Zeitplan*


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2019)

Wenigstens räumt er implizit ein, dass die lange Zeit nicht aufs Drehbuch verschwendet wurde. Das hätte mich auch arg gewundert ...


----------



## INU.ID (21. Dezember 2019)

Wow, wie die Zeit vergeht. Avatar ist fast auf den Tag genau auch schon wieder 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Acgira (21. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man die Arbeitszeit bedenkt die in die zukünftigen Avatar-Filme versenkt wurde /wird - sind die ja unbezahlbar teuer. Ob sich die Filme dann so stark vom Rest der Filme, die quasi in Minutentakt veröffentlicht werden, abheben - wird man dann ja sehen. - Gab es nicht ersten in 70 Bilder pro Sekunde nur kaum Kinos die das auch zeigen konnten...


----------



## type_o (21. Dezember 2019)

WAS, solange noch warten? Da habe ich ja ein Lebensziel! 
Bei Teil 5 bin ich dann 66, und kann hoffentlich meine Rente geniessen. 
Der erste Teil is immernoch schön anzusehen (4K Fernseher und Dolby-Anlage). 
Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenigstens räumt er implizit ein, dass die lange Zeit nicht aufs Drehbuch verschwendet wurde. Das hätte mich auch arg gewundert ...


Was meinst du damit?

Das die Geschichte ohnehin nicht so komplex ist, das man viel Zeit für das Drehbuch aufbringen muß?


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das die Geschichte ohnehin nicht so komplex ist, das man viel Zeit für das Drehbuch aufbringen muß?



Nö, die Story muss nicht komplex sein. Aber schon dem ersten "Avatar"-Film hätte es sicherlich geholfen, wenn es keine Kopie von Disneys "Pocahontas" gewesen wäre - nur auf einem anderen Planeten und mit ein paar zusätzliche Plotholes.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nö, die Story muss nicht komplex sein. Aber schon dem ersten "Avatar"-Film hätte es sicherlich geholfen, wenn es keine Kopie von Disneys "Pocahontas" gewesen wäre - nur auf einem anderen Planeten und mit ein paar zusätzliche Plotholes.


Tja, aber wie hätte es denn sonst besser funktioniert?

Ok, man hätte die Navi technologisierter darstellen können. Dann hätten sich nicht mehr diesen Ureinwohner-Touch. Aber dann hätte vieles nicht so funktioniert wie es dargestellt wurde. Auch mit dem Naturbezug zum Planeten, die Symbiosen usw.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, aber wie hätte es denn sonst besser funktioniert?



Nicht als nahezu 1:1-Kopie von "Pocahontas"? Mit einer glaubwürdigeren SF-Background als jenem, man würde schwebendes Erz abbauen wollen? Ein bißchen weniger Esoterik? Etwas weniger plakativ und mit einem nicht so simplen Gut-Böse-Schema? Aber dafür erwachsener?

"Avatar" ist aus meiner Sicht ein gutes Beispiel für Form over Function und dafür, wie man sich so sehr auf Visualisierung konzentrieren kann, dass alles Andere zu kurz kommt oder sogar ganz auf der Strecke bleibt. Und nach allem, was Cameron bisher durchblitzen lässt, scheint das auch nicht anders zu werden.

Der Haken ist: 2009 war mit besonders spektakulären CGI noch eine Ehrenrettung möglich. Heute ist eine Steigerung nicht mehr in der Qualität, sondern nur noch in der Menge möglich, und der Trend geht eher dahin, CGI nicht ermüdend, sondern dezent und - wenn das Budget es hergibt - sogar nicht als solche erkennbar zu verwenden.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Haken ist: 2009 war mit besonders spektakulären CGI noch eine Ehrenrettung möglich. Heute ist eine Steigerung nicht mehr in der Qualität, sondern nur noch in der Menge möglich, und der Trend geht eher dahin, CGI nicht ermüdend, sondern dezent und - wenn das Budget es hergibt - sogar nicht als solche erkennbar zu verwenden.


Technisch soll er sich für die Unterwasserwelt aber auch wieder was neues einfallen gelassen haben.
Das soll wieder revolutionär werden. Genauso wie das 3D im ersten Teil.
Allerdings frage ich mich ob das für Teil 3,4,5 genauso machbar ist. Irgendwann geht´s nicht mehr.

Ich finde das sind auch zu viele Filme. Eine Trilogie hätte auch gereicht.


----------



## Rollora (22. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Technisch soll er sich für die Unterwasserwelt aber auch wieder was neues einfallen gelassen haben.
> Das soll wieder revolutionär werden. Genauso wie das 3D im ersten Teil.
> Allerdings frage ich mich ob das für Teil 3,4,5 genauso machbar ist. Irgendwann geht´s nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich finde das sind auch zu viele Filme. Eine Trilogie hätte auch gereicht.


Ich finde zwar auch, dass man nicht zu viele Fortsetzungen braucht, aber wenn sie die Qualität haben, solls mir recht sein. Fortsetzungen die teils besser sind als das Original kann der Cameron ja (Terminator 2, Aliens). Was daran wieder "revolutionär" wird, weiß ich onch nicht


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was daran wieder "revolutionär" wird, weiß ich onch nicht


Die Unterwasser Motion-Capture Technik soll wohl revolutionär sein.


----------



## sandworm (22. Dezember 2019)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt was der Cameron voraussichtlich am 18. Dez, 2020 abliefern wird, nachdem mir die drei letzten Geburtstage von Abrams und Johnson aber sowas von vermiest wurden. 
Bin  ja eigentlich ein riesen Fan von seinen vorhergehenden Filmen, im speziellen Aliens und Terminator 1 + 2 auch Avatar hat mir sehr gut gefallen, obwohl die Story sehr simpel, aber visuell überwältigend gestrickt war.
Ist die Sigourney dieses Mal auch wieder mit dabei?

Ach ja, James Cameron ist ja bekanntlich ein Meister, der im Stande ist die Messlatte wieder auf ein erträgliches Mass zu heben selbst wenn bereits alles verloren scheint.
Allerdings, wenn er das nächste mal mit seinem U-Boot wieder eine Tauchfahrt zum Grund des Marianengrabens im Pazifik unternimmt, hoffe ich das er bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich dieses Stück Giftmüll was sich Episode VII - IX nennt auf dem Grund des Meeres versenkt und für alle Ewigkeit der Vergessenheit übergibt.


----------

